# Intro.



## pmalcom (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey everyone. I have developed an interest in bodybuilding over the past few months, and decided a forum would be a good source of information regarding all of my questions. Ironmag's threads seem helpful, so here I am. Look forward to taking advice and getting results.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*pmalcom* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Cenetti (Apr 19, 2011)

hello....


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2011)

pmalcom said:


> Hey everyone. I have developed an interest in bodybuilding over the past few months, and decided a forum would be a good source of information regarding all of my questions. Ironmag's threads seem helpful, so here I am. Look forward to taking advice and getting results.



Welcome! I encourage you to create a training journal ASAP. Post your workouts and ask any questions you might have. Glad you're here.


----------



## Hated (May 4, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## CigarMan (May 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard.  There is a lot of great info here.  Read, ask questions, and learn from the info.  Better to learn the correct way to workout than waste several years going nowhere.


----------



## grynch888 (May 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------

